# Java3D: Ringe für Saturn erstellen



## veritas696 (31. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich bastel mir gerade in Java3D ein Sonnensystem. Wie erstellt man denn am besten und effektivsten die Ringe des Saturn ? :bahnhof:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (31. Mrz 2009)

Kommt wirklich darauf an, was du dir drunter vorstellst...
Man kann es aufwendig machen, dass man da schön reinfliegen kann, einzelne partikel und steinchen sehen kann (größere als Polyeder, kleinere als sprites), alles schön mir Nebel versehen etc...
Man kann es auch weniger aufwendig machen, und einfach eine teilweise transparente Textur mit den Ringen auf ein Quadrat aus zwei dreiecken legen, dessen Mittelpunkt mit dem Mittelpunkt des Planaten übereinstimmt. Wieso überhaupt Saturn? Was ist mit Jupiter? Uranus und neptun sollten afair auch welche haben 
Und Beider Sonne kannst du dann mit derselben "technologie" protuberanzen drankleben, sieht dann ein bisschen besser aus als ohne...


----------



## veritas696 (31. Mrz 2009)

Naja ehrlich gesagt stell ich mir da schon ein paar Felsbrocken oder sowas vor, aber das wird bestimmt sehr aufwendig. Ich werds im ersten Schritt sicherlich erstmal mit dem Quadrat und transparenter Textur probieren. Kannst du das mal näher erläutern wie das funktionieren soll. Meinst du daß die Textur die Saturnringe von oben zeigt und der rest des Bildes ist dann transparent?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (31. Mrz 2009)

veritas696 hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du daß die Textur die Saturnringe von oben zeigt und der rest des Bildes ist dann transparent?


Ja, genau, so in etwa hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Kannst da auch 2-3 parallele quadrate übereinenader stapeln, dann sieht's etwas "vielschichtiger" aus.


----------



## Developer_X (31. Mrz 2009)

ich hätt ne idee, mach einfach einen Cylinder, aber die Textur davon, muss transparent sein,

PS:
Außerdem schau mal bei diesem Thread vorbei, da wurde mir eine spezielle library für java vorgestellt, die hab ich gedownloaded und die ist einfach super, gucks dir mal an ich hab gesagt was ich dazu finde
http://www.java-forum.org/grafik-und-spieleprogrammierung/80425-java3d-universe-strudel.html


----------



## Developer_X (3. Apr 2009)

ist das problem gelöst?
Ja oder nein?


----------



## Ebenius (3. Apr 2009)

Wir holen keine Themen aus der Versenkung, um zu fragen, ob sie noch aktuell sind!

Anbei könntest Du Dir etwas nettere Formulierungen einfallen lassen, wir sind ja nicht beim Militär. 

Ebenius


----------



## Developer_X (3. Apr 2009)

ok sorry, 
mach ich in Zukunft nicht mehr
verzeihung
ernsthaft ok?


----------



## hdi (3. Apr 2009)

> ok sorry,
> mach ich in Zukunft nicht mehr
> verzeihung
> ernsthaft ok?



Jaja, bleib mal locker, das is nich _so_ wild. Du solltest mal eher um Verzeihung bitten für deine ganzen bescheuerten Threads, und _ernsthaft_ n Buch lesen oder Hilfe annehmen. Das ist nämlich im Gegensatz zu diesem Malleur hier _wirklich_ kacke.


----------

